# Sourcing Grass Seed



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

After considerable searching and perusing, I've not been able to find a thread in the forum for sourcing seed. Surely you're not all just buying bags of seed at your local box store!

I'm planning to blow a few holes in my lawn (10k sqft, KBG/PRG/TTF) coming up and would like to intentionally introduce KBG/PRG that will stand up to my two kids and two Australian Shepherds. Here's what I'm hoping for:

Traffic tolerance

Aggressive filling

Dark green

~3" HOC

I'm in STL, FWIW. I'd appreciate any cultivar and/or dealer suggestions!


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Give Bob Hogan (The Hogan Company) a call at 888 224 6426. Great place to buy seed.

http://www.thehogancompany.us/products.html


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3335&p=62621&hilit=hogan#p62621

Search the forum for "Grass seed" or "Hogan"


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

SJ Lawn said:


> Give Bob Hogan (The Hogan Company) a call at 888 224 6426. Great place to buy seed.
> 
> http://www.thehogancompany.us/products.html


Thanks! The Rhythm cultivar looks promising, if nothing else it's an entry point for research. They have a lot of dwarf cultivars listed, but personally <= 2" HOC is too low for me and the desired grasses that are established in my lawn.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

bgillroy said:


> SJ Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Give Bob Hogan (The Hogan Company) a call at 888 224 6426. Great place to buy seed.
> ...


There is no reason why you cannot mow at 3 inches with any of the KBG cultivars. Keep in mind it is tough to overseed KBG into a relatively thick lawn due to it's slow germination and establishment time. A growth regulator should be used to help your chances. Also, perennial rye may have a tough time staying alive with the warms temps in STL.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

SJ Lawn said:


> There is no reason why you cannot mow at 3 inches with any of the KBG cultivars. Keep in mind it is tough to overseed KBG into a relatively thick lawn due to it's slow germination and establishment time. A growth regulator should be used to help your chances. Also, perennial rye may have a tough time staying alive with the warms temps in STL.


Some of dwarf types I was reading about recommended a 2" HOC, that's where that came from. I'd worry the low growth habit would make the existing grass look worse if it outgrew the dwarf KBG.

I am familiar with the difficulties of overseeding KBG. :lol: :lol: :lol: I've put it down two falls in a row, and it's met my moderate expectations. I know it's not as high a success rate as fescue would be, I've decided I'm okay with that. My lawn looks good from the road, so incremental improvements to texture, color, etc. are alright for me personally. The tip about growth regulator is one I hadn't considered, but it seams like a great idea so I can stay off of the seed as long as possible!

To get a better yield from the seed, I've been thinking about growing a donor plot of KBG in my side yard that gets about 30% shade during the day, really low traffic, close to the hose hookup for easy watering. Then I could plug holes in the lawn with a bulb planter.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Here is what mizzou recommends for kbg here. Also i wouldn't bother with prg here in stl.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

bgillroy said:


> After considerable searching and perusing, I've not been able to find a thread in the forum for sourcing seed. Surely you're not all just buying bags of seed at your local box store!
> 
> I'm planning to blow a few holes in my lawn (10k sqft, KBG/PRG/TTF) coming up and would like to intentionally introduce KBG/PRG that will stand up to my two kids and two Australian Shepherds. Here's what I'm hoping for:
> 
> ...


i have mazama kbg in my front yard. i got it for its color and ntep scores in similar climates. (im belleville, il) i purchased it from belleville seed house for about $3.50/lb last year. The turf blue hgt is also supposed to be really good in warm weather but its very bright green.

edit: graff turf farm in colorado sells a blend that they use at Busch stadium called Hy-performance kbg. I think it has Bewitched, Mallard, Bandera and one other one for wear and heat tolerance.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Budstl said:


> Here is what mizzou recommends for kbg here. Also i wouldn't bother with prg here in stl.


Thanks Bud! I was surprised to see the newest NTEP results were 2010, 8 years ago?


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

jha4aamu said:


> i have mazama kbg in my front yard. i got it for its color and ntep scores in similar climates. (im belleville, il) i purchased it from belleville seed house for about $3.50/lb last year. The turf blue hgt is also supposed to be really good in warm weather but its very bright green.
> 
> edit: graff turf farm in colorado sells a blend that they use at Busch stadium called Hy-performance kbg. I think it has Bewitched, Mallard, Bandera and one other one for wear and heat tolerance.


Thanks!


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

bgillroy said:


> Budstl said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what mizzou recommends for kbg here. Also i wouldn't bother with prg here in stl.
> ...


No problem dude. Funny thing is that report is for columbia. If you go to ntep site, they only have tttf listed for stl. I guess that's how difficult it is to maintain kbg here. I currently am attempting kbg in my backyard with full sun. Went with midnight, everglade, bewitched, diva, and rhapsody.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Budstl said:


> No problem dude. Funny thing is that report is for columbia. If you go to ntep site, they only have tttf listed for stl. I guess that's how difficult it is to maintain kbg here. I currently am attempting kbg in my backyard with full sun. Went with midnight, everglade, bewitched, diva, and rhapsody.


I noticed that too. Where did you get your KBG? Did you mix the cultivars yourself or buy someone's blend?


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I got rhapsody from preferredseed.com. seedsuperstore.com for the others which they mixed for me. They are a little pricey there. Free shipping and sod quality seed.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

For PRG, I think "Sideways" is known for spreading and wear tolerance. Preferred seed and Seed Superstore both sell it. It was also about 50% of the bag of "Champion GQ" Mix I bought from Hancock Seed. It also does well in the transition zone per trials. One knock might be the color scores.

https://seedsuperstore.wordpress.com/2015/11/10/sideways-perennial-ryegrass-is-the-real-mccoy/


----------

